

Yes, We Scan (Obama arrives in Germany) - JoeCoo7
http://netzpolitik.org/2013/yes-we-scan-privacy-activists-protest-against-prism-and-nsa-surveillance-as-president-obama-arrives-in-berlin/

======
LoganCale
We Americans should be doing the same.

